# [Help] First time to build



## kengo24649 (May 7, 2011)

Hi, guys i am planning to build my own computer and its going to be my first time. i've been looking all around the internet for good deals and these r the things i liked to far.

RAM: Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-12800, DDR3-1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 CAS Latency, Intel XMP Ready, Unbuffered     $99.99


Video Card: EVGA 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti Video Card - 1GB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0 (x16), Mini-HDMI, Dual DVI, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, SLI Ready. Includes Digital Creativity Suite Bundle w/Registration   $124.99*	

Power Supply: O_O?

Processor: Intel BX80601960 Core i7 960 Processor - 3.20GHz, 8MB L3 Cache, 4.8GT/s QPI, HyperThreading, Quad Core, Bloomfield, LGA 1366, Retail $289.99

Mother Board: O_O?

Casing: Thermaltake VM20001W2Z Armor A60 Gaming Mid-Tower Case - ATX, µATX, Hard Drive Swap Bay, 3 USB 3.0 Ports, 1 x 200mm Blue LED Fan, Black

if there is a website with better deals i would like to know 

i got all  from tigerdirect

and please tell me if i got somthing wrong or some parts might not be compatible with each other..



http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=40739&sku=C13-5720

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=41125&sku=E145-0550

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6526241&sku=T925-2402

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5765907&sku=I69-1960


----------



## entropy13 (May 7, 2011)

Do you think you can wait a bit and delay your purchase? The Z68 motherboards are coming (well over here there's a Gigabyte Z68 board being sold already LOL).


----------



## 20mmrain (May 7, 2011)

Well do you plan on overclocking??? If you do I think you could get more performance from either a higher version of the i7 900 series or going to Sandy Bridges.

Otherwise if you plan on staying with what you have here are a couple of good ideas for the PSU and MOB.

Motherboard 1 Asus Saber tooth X58 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131665 Very strong long lasting board. It is an enthusiast board but its not so high end that it would be hard too work with for your first time.

Motherboard 2 Option....Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128423 Pretty much the same explination as I gave for the Asus board just gigabyte.

Power supply Option 1.... Corsair 850AX http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139015&Tpk=Corsair%20850AX It will be a little overkill for your system right now. But it gives allot of overclock room and room to upgrade if you so choose in the future.

Power supply option 2.....Corsair 850HX... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139011&Tpk=Corsair%20850HX Basically the older version of the above. The above 850 ax is better but not by much. IMO it is negotiable on which is better. But this one is cheaper. And it has been proven for a long time.

Your Ram is not really a kit for your 1336 setup. You want to be looking at triple channel ram instead of duel kits. You can still get the Vengeance kit but you want Triple channel like this....http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145342&cm_re=Vengeance_Desktop_Memory_Kit-_-20-145-342-_-Product

If it were me I would save a couple of bucks and go with a Sandy Bridges system. Invest the extra money into a GTX 560Ti or GTX 570 or HD6970 or HD6950. You could buy a i5 2500K and save the money that way. Or buy a i7 2600K and then just buy a cheaper motherboard and save the money that way. Plus SB systems are a little cheaper (For the most part) than X58 systems

Sandy bridges is still a new Chip and will be upgradeable (Socket 1155) 1336 socket is coming to the end of it's life. While it's a great chip it is also starting to show it's age. Plus you won't be able to upgrade to the socket 2011 chips like you would be able to do with Sandy Bridges to IVY bridges.

But if you choose to go with the suggestion I just gave then your Duel Channel RAM kit will work with Sandy Bridges set up.


----------



## _Zod_ (May 7, 2011)

Doubt this price can be beat but I dunno if the MB is any good..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.639053&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL050611&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL050611-_-EMC-050611-Index-_-Combo-_-Combo639053-LM0A


----------



## kengo24649 (May 7, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Do you think you can wait a bit and delay your purchase? The Z68 motherboards are coming (well over here there's a Gigabyte Z68 board being sold already LOL).



yes i can wait.

and yeah i will OC to if necessary


----------



## Fourstaff (May 7, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> and yeah i will OC to if necessary



Yes, in TechPowerUP!, overclocking is a necessity. Personally, I will wait for AMD's Bulldozer to come out before building, so if you can wait until end of june or so it will be great.


----------



## kengo24649 (May 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Yes, in TechPowerUP!, overclocking is a necessity. Personally, I will wait for AMD's Bulldozer to come out before building, so if you can wait until end of june or so it will be great.



maybe i can wait, but its hard to resist xD


----------



## kengo24649 (May 7, 2011)

idk which to get am confused 

Intel Core i7-950 3.06GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor (569 counts of 5 star rating)

Intel Core i7-2600 3.4GHz LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor (42 counts of 5 star rating)
which is better?


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

i7 2600 is much better but only if it has a K after the 2600


----------



## kengo24649 (May 7, 2011)

ok i've been looking around newgg and tigerdirect the whole day and this are the things i saw that maybe are good.tell me if they r good or bad or if they are not compatible with each other 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=40739&sku=C13-5720

Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-12800, DDR3-1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 CAS Latency, Intel XMP Ready, Unbuffered

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4631382&sku=C283-1223

Cooler Master HAF 922M ATX Black Mid-Tower Case - 5 External 5.25" Drive Bays, 5 Internal 3.5" Drive Bays, 2 200mm Fans, 1 120mm Fan

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=41125&sku=E145-0550

EVGA 01G-P3-1556-KR GeForce GTX 550 Ti Video Card - 1GB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0 (x16), Mini-HDMI, Dual DVI, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, SLI Ready. Includes Digital Creativity Suite Bundle w/Registration 

OR

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=140320&sku=A271-6954

Sappphire 100312-2SR Radeon HD 6950 Video Card - 2GB, DDR5, PCI-Express 2.1 (x16), HDMI, Dual DVI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, DirectX 11, Dual-Slot, CrossFireX Ready

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7332879&Sku=TSD-500AS9

Seagate ST3500413AS Barracuda Hard Drive - 500GB, SATA 6Gbps, 7200 RPM, 16MB << i dont use much space.

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2....

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply (Recommended by Tech Power Up)

and for processor i cant choose!!!

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 ...

AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz...

Intel Core i7-2600 Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Tur...

Intel Core i7-950 Bloomfield 3.06GHz 4 x 256KB L2 ...

for motherboard i have no clue....

for the video card if there is something much more better with a good price please link
and for processor i have no clue...


and yes maybe  can delay my purchase like  1 - 2 month more thats if i can resist it :S


----------



## kengo24649 (May 7, 2011)

20mmrain said:


> Motherboard 1 Asus Saber tooth X58



and as for mother board maybe i'll take this if its compatible with the parts i chose.

this building up my computer makes my head hurt


----------



## cheesy999 (May 7, 2011)

this Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Tu... - is the 2600 you want, it can easily o/c up to 5ghz in some cases, where the one you chose cost 15$ less but your stuck at over 1ghz less no matter what you do


----------



## theJesus (May 7, 2011)

First, answer the essential questions:

-What's your budget?
-What do you plan on using it for?
--If using for games, what kind of games and what resolution monitor will you use?
-Are you concerned about power usage and/or your electricity bill?

I know there are other important factors to consider, but that's just what I came up with off the top of my head.


----------



## kengo24649 (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> First, answer the essential questions:
> 
> -What's your budget?
> -What do you plan on using it for?
> ...



my plan for using it is for games ofc

what kind of games um, WoW,GTA 4,CoDBo,MoHT1,BFBC2 - BFBC2V and other games that require  a extreme gaming pc 

i dont need the very best because i know that new ones come out within months

and yes i am also concenred about power usage and electricity bills


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

You forgot to mention your budget; that's one of the most important things.


----------



## manofthem (May 8, 2011)

cheesy999 said:


> i7 2600 is much better but only if it has a K after the 2600



If you don't mind my asking, what's the real world/practical difference between 2600 and 2600k?  The stats or details on Newegg don't explicitly say much. 

Does it boil down to overclockability?


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 8, 2011)

manofthem said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what's the real world/practical difference between 2600 and 2600k?  The stats or details on Newegg don't explicitly say much.
> 
> Does it boil down to overclockability?



Intel's nomenclature.  Processors ending in K are fully unlocked.  Otherwise the processors will overclock slightly (during actual loads), but will have limited overclocking otherwise.

Effectively, Intel has changed the binning process so that processors that don't have the headroom for overclocking are locked, not moved to a different price point.


----------



## kengo24649 (May 8, 2011)

my budget hmm $1250

but as i posted awhile ago i dont need the best of the best. cuz new stuff get released only in months


----------



## Fourstaff (May 8, 2011)

Let me try again: 

Your options are x58, P67 or AM3 based, with intel 9xx, intel 2xxx and AMD Phenom II chips respectively. I wouldn't recommend AMD purely because its an ageing platform and its processor does not perform as well as Intel's. Which leaves us with x58 or P67. Personally, I would take P67 over x58, because most of what x58 offers to a gamer, P67 can do it better, for example SLi and Crossfire: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-gaming-3-way-sli-three-card-crossfire,2910.html

Hence, I am going to spec you a build based on the new Intel Sandy Bridge Processor:
Processor: i5 2500K: 4 cores, 4 threads, which is all you need for now and the next 2-3 years. The "K" chip allows you to overclock, and it overclocks like a beast. Squeeze a i7 2600K for an extra 4 virtual threads, but I don't think that is important. 
Motherboard: AsRock Extreme4, AsRock Extreme6, Asus P67 Pro/Evo/Duluxe, Gigabyte UD3/4/5, MSI P67A-GD65 etc. They are all good boards, so pick one you fancy. I have heard good things from the AsRock Extreme series though. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-motherboard-roundup-lga-1155-sandy-bridge,2837-31.html http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/asrock-p67-extreme6-asus-p8p67-deluxe-msi-p67a-gd80,2924-17.html
Graphics card: 6950 or 560 Ti, depending on whether you like ATi or Nvidia more. With you budget, I think we can squeeze two in for Crossfire/SLi
Power Supply: Any good branded 500w for single graphics card, 700w for dual graphics card. Brands like Corsair, Antec, Thermaltake are good. 
The rest you can use your suggestions.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Let me try again:
> 
> Your options are x58, P67 or AM3 based, with intel 9xx, intel 2xxx and AMD Phenom II chips respectively. I wouldn't recommend AMD purely because its an ageing platform and its processor does not perform as well as Intel's. Which leaves us with x58 or P67. Personally, I would take P67 over x58, because most of what x58 offers to a gamer, P67 can do it better, for example SLi and Crossfire: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/p67-gaming-3-way-sli-three-card-crossfire,2910.html
> 
> ...



if you can wait till AMDs Am3 buldozer platfor is out, it will be really good. its acclaimed to have performance 50% better than sandybridge?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 8, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> if you can wait till AMDs Am3 buldozer platfor is out, it will be really good. its acclaimed to have performance 50% better than sandybridge?



Or perhaps you read that OP is not going to wait for Bulldozer? At any rate, if the charts are true, Bulldozer needs 8 cores to beat SNB's 4c8t, which points to the fact that Bulldozer's cores are weaker than SNB's and we can conclude that for low thread count games (practically all games out there right now) SNB is better.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 8, 2011)

The best bang for the buck today is the i5-2500K, a high-end CPU for the masses. I don't expect Bulldozer to deliver better performance for 2500K price point. So I would suggest to start from this CPU and build your machine. Of course if you have the extra 100$ you could go for the i7-2600K but I would spend that money rather towards the GPU. The above config with 2 x 6950 is very powerful at a good price but crossfire and SLI configuration do have certain drawbacks. I personally would go with a GTX570.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Or perhaps you read that OP is not going to wait for Bulldozer? At any rate, if the charts are true, Bulldozer needs 8 cores to beat SNB's 4c8t, which points to the fact that Bulldozer's cores are weaker than SNB's and we can conclude that for low thread count games (practically all games out there right now) SNB is better.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110508/Cart.png


I think this would be a pretty good build, but he probably doesn't really need crossfire.  I'd go with either a single HD 6950 or a single GTX 560 Ti.  Probably the 6950, since it's around the same price, performs about the same (maybe even a little better), and uses less power under load.


----------



## entropy13 (May 8, 2011)

theJesus said:


> I think this would be a pretty good build, but he probably doesn't really need crossfire.  I'd go with either a single HD 6950 or a single GTX 560 Ti.  Probably the 6950, since it's around the same price, performs about the same (maybe even a little better), and uses less power under load.



And the possibility to unlock it.


----------



## theJesus (May 8, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> And the possibility to unlock it.


I wouldn't bother on a first time build.


----------



## kengo24649 (May 9, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Or perhaps you read that OP is not going to wait for Bulldozer? At any rate, if the charts are true, Bulldozer needs 8 cores to beat SNB's 4c8t, which points to the fact that Bulldozer's cores are weaker than SNB's and we can conclude that for low thread count games (practically all games out there right now) SNB is better.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110508/Cart.png



what website is that in the image?.. i would like to visit it 

Memory: Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B Vengeance Desktop Memory Kit - 8GB (2x 4GB), PC3-12800, DDR3-1600MHz, 9-9-9-24 CAS Latency, Intel XMP Ready, Unbuffered

Casing: Cooler Master HAF 922M ATX Black Mid-Tower Case - 5 External 5.25" Drive Bays, 5 Internal 3.5" Drive Bays, 2 200mm Fans, 1 120mm Fan

HDD: Seagate ST3500413AS Barracuda Hard Drive - 500GB, SATA 6Gbps, 7200 RPM, 16MB

Power Supply: CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

Motherboard: ASRock P67 EXTREME4 (B3) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Intel Core i7-2600K Sandy Bridge 3.4GHz (3.8GHz Turbo Boost) 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80623I72600K

Video Card: EVGA 01G-P3-1561-AR GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card
$252.99 x2

i think all of these costs like $1000+ but not more than 1500 so what do you guys think of it?


----------



## kengo24649 (May 9, 2011)

i've over clocked before like my video card. but i've tried to over clock my motherboard my computer wont boot up so i just did the video card

should i replace 2 of GTX 560 with 1 GTX 580 super clocked?

and any recommendation for a cooler or heat sink?


----------



## manofthem (May 9, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> i've over clocked before like my video card. but i've tried to over clock my motherboard my computer wont boot up so i just did the video card
> 
> should i replace 2 of GTX 560 with 1 GTX 580 super clocked?
> 
> and any recommendation for a cooler or heat sink?



http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=953196&mpage=1
That mobo supports x8/x8 on 2 way SLI, is that a problem?


----------



## kengo24649 (May 9, 2011)

mobo supports x8x8 2 way sli? idk if thats a problem lol


----------



## Fourstaff (May 9, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> what website is that in the image?.. i would like to visit it



Website is Newegg.


----------



## txsouthpaw (May 10, 2011)

kengo24649 said:


> i've over clocked before like my video card. but i've tried to over clock my motherboard my computer wont boot up so i just did the video card
> 
> should i replace 2 of GTX 560 with 1 GTX 580 super clocked?
> 
> and any recommendation for a cooler or heat sink?



I have run both (560 SLI & single 580) and I prefer the feel and play of the single 580. (2) 560s will provide more raw power, but to me, a single stronger card is preferable. Plus, the 580's are going down in price and you could add another one in the future. Having more VRAM also makes playing w/ higher AA & AF better.

Also, you could go with (1) 570 and apply the saved $ to a nice SSD. That would give you more well-rounded performance, as an SSD really makes your rig feel snappy and agile.


----------



## kengo24649 (May 10, 2011)

txsouthpaw said:


> I have run both (560 SLI & single 580) and I prefer the feel and play of the single 580. (2) 560s will provide more raw power, but to me, a single stronger card is preferable. Plus, the 580's are going down in price and you could add another one in the future. Having more VRAM also makes playing w/ higher AA & AF better.
> 
> Also, you could go with (1) 570 and apply the saved $ to a nice SSD. That would give you more well-rounded performance, as an SSD really makes your rig feel snappy and agile.


yeah maybe i'll go with 1 580gtx and save up $ to buy another? thats a good idea


----------



## CJCerny (May 10, 2011)

If you live anywhere near a Microcenter, you will want to check the prices there as well. Microcenter usually has much better prices on CPUs than either Newegg or Tiger or anyone else, for that matter. For example, an Intel i7-2500k is currently $180 at Microcenter and $225 at Newegg. Microcenter, however, does not ship merchandise, so you must live near a store.


----------



## txsouthpaw (May 10, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> If you live anywhere near a Microcenter, you will want to check the prices there as well. Microcenter usually has much better prices on CPUs than either Newegg or Tiger or anyone else, for that matter. For example, an Intel i7-2500k is currently $180 at Microcenter and $225 at Newegg. Microcenter, however, does not ship merchandise, so you must live near a store.



I like buying my processors and motherboards at Microcenter (they will match Newegg on boards). Paying the tax is sometimes worth the convenience of having a B&M to return a faulty motherboard to if something goes wrong. The price Microcenter charges for CPUs is actually significantly less than what they pay from Intel. They make that up by huge profit margins on GPUs, RAM, etc...


----------

